# Bad Boy Buggy Recoil LED light ideas?



## DoubleRR (Dec 26, 2016)

Got a new Bad Boy Buggy Recoil IS and looking for some LED light add on ideas...been looking at the Bad Boy Buggy webpage and other internet sites and everything that I have seen so far is expensive....just wondering if there might be some ideas for LED's for a Recoil that is not in that $200/$300 range and up?


----------



## rayjay (Dec 26, 2016)

I would look into adapting some cordless power tool flash lights. With a well designed mount you would be able to install or remove the lights with no tools and still have use of the light around the shop or home or out in the woods with the utv.

I have several of the discontinued Lowes Hypercoil flashlights and they are the most versatile light I've ever seen. Adjustable focus, charger built into the battery, indexing head, lithium batt.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 26, 2016)

LEDs on eBay are cheap
Most of them will start to hold condensation after a year or so.  But they are cheap and bright


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 26, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> LEDs on eBay are cheap
> Most of them will start to hold condensation after a year or so.  But they are cheap and bright



Agreed! Mine are the "cheap" ones from eBay. Work very well. Have had about 8 months, no condensation issues so far.


----------

